# 800 horses?



## Wee Mite Miniatures (Nov 26, 2003)

Since Littleton is only 15 minutes away from work and I got off early I thought I would go by and see these mini's for myself. I called and Julie was not in today but I drove by any way. Hopefully I can go back when she is there.

The farm they are at is one of these farms with the PVC fence, looks to be a new metal barn arena. There are gates on the drive that are closed and signs saying by appointment only. The place looked spotless and all the big horses I could see were out in their nice blankets. It looked like the kind of farm that any horse would love to be at. I have no idea if this place is a sale barn, show barn or a boarding barn, what ever it is it looks nicely kept.

There were 15 mini's out in an area near the road. They had plenlty of hay and a big thing of water. They had nice winter coats. Other post on here said they were all weanlings. They do look like weanlings of all different sizes. From real tiny to I would gues close to 34". I am fairly certain that one tiny one is a dwarf. Another one might be but that one could just be real small.

So what ever the story is behind this group it now looks as if they are with some one who will be looking after them the way a horse should be looked after. If there really are about 800 of them I hope they are all as well taken care of.


----------



## Ridgewood Farm (Nov 26, 2003)

Thanks WeeMite for that update. I have been checking on and off all day for some news. It sounds like things are better than originally thought and that its wonderful.


----------



## mountain_waif (Nov 26, 2003)

....


----------



## virginia (Nov 26, 2003)

Susan

What wonderful news. I am so happy you stopped by to check, nothing is better than a first hand account. Could you do me a great big favor.? I'm worried

now about the possible Dwarves.. When I talked to Julie, she did say that they don't really know anything about minis. I'm taking this to also mean that they know even less about Dwarves. Could you check and if they are Dwarves, see if they will donate them to CMHR or sell them to me at a reasonable low price. ($200 or so) I worry so about the little ones. I'm afraid that people will buy them, not knowing anything about Dwarves and their special problems.

If you can do this, I will be very grateful.

Thank you

Ginny


----------



## nootka (Nov 27, 2003)

I, too, have been thinking about this case and just overwhelmed at the thought of 800 miniature horses with uncertain conditions needing homes.

I am glad to hear they are not being neglected while they wait for new homes.

Please keep us updated as this is going to impact everyone if there truly are 800 minis needing homes.

Liz M.


----------

